# **Stormy Eye Tutorial**



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 30, 2005)

Someone requested this, so here you are!

You'll need:
MAC Twillery e/s 
MAC White Wheat e/s
MAC Maroon pigment
MAC Blacktrack fluidliner
MAC Blue Storm pigment
MAC 213 brush
MAC 266 small angle brush

Step 1: Start with a clean make-up-less face






Step 2: Apply your concealer/foundation/bronzer/anything else! I didn't use an e/s base, because I wanted the top lid to be very light and fresh in comparison to the bottom lashline, but feel free to apply one here as well! Then, with your 213 brush, pick up some Twillery and apply a light wash to your eye:





Step 3: Apply White Wheat to your browbone and to the tear-duct in order to highlight:





Step 4: Apply a *light* dusting of Maroon pigment to your crease and blend:





Step 5: Load up your 266 small angle brush with Blacktrack fluidliner and line your waterline on your lower lid. Then, tight-line your top lid. I do this by opening my eye reeeeally wide and then simply applying the liner to the waterline of the top lid. I tried to get a good picture, but it turned out to be kinda scary lol:





Step 6: If you need to, add more fluidliner to your 266 brush. Then, carefully draw a line as close to your top lash-line as possible starting at the outer corner and ending at your pupil. Then, carefully thicken the line to the desired width. When you're done, it should look like this:





Step 7: For this step, make sure there is only a small amount of fluidliner on your brush, it will make cleaning up mistakes alot easier. Take your 266 brush and place the very end of it next to the outer corner of your top lid. Then, slowly sweep the brush up in a curve *lightly*.  Don't press too hard, or else the line will seem too harsh.  Then, if you need to, go over the same line again. If you make a mistake, simply clean it up with a wet Q-tip. When you're done, it should look like this:





Step 8: Clean off your 266 brush, or, if you're like me, take out your other 266 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then, mix a drop of Mixing Medium with Blue Storm pigment. Then, load up your 266 brush with the mixture and apply it alone your lower lashline.  Make a thin line at first, and then build up to desired thickness. When you have a line that you're satisfied with, take your brush and place it on the edge of the line. Slowly extend it out so that it is parallel to the fluidliner above it. When you're done, it should look like this:





Then, apply mascara, lipgloss, and whatever else you need and you're done! Final product:









Hope this is helpful!


----------



## ette (Dec 30, 2005)

great tut. omg your eyes are amazing! that brown makes them so unique.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 30, 2005)

THANK YOU!!  I know your on vacation..so i hope it wasn't trouble..


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 30, 2005)

ohh wee wee just in time for new years too,great tutorial,looks awesome


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 30, 2005)

you are fantastic girl!! THANKS HEAPS!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_ohh wee wee just in time for new years too,great tutorial,looks awesome_

 
That's what I was thinking.  I might change it up and use a brown eyesahdow instead of the maroon pigment.  I dont have maroon pigment.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone! It was no problem really!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_That's what I was thinking.  I might change it up and use a brown eyesahdow instead of the maroon pigment.  I dont have maroon pigment._

 
I forgot to add, any of the neutral shadows that I used could totally be replaced with others! So you should be fine w/ any other reddish brown e/s!


----------



## happy*phantom (Dec 31, 2005)

super duper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !i like it a lot.maybe it's a good inspiration for my new year's party make-up.let's see...


----------



## seamoan (Dec 31, 2005)

hey you have the same eye as my friend! i have never seen anyone else with her eyeesss! haha.


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2005)

this is beautiful! i'll use this tomrrow! i have a new purplish shirt that i want to wear. this will go perfectly!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks ladies! If any of you try it, post pics!


----------



## Bianca (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanx!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for the great tutorial, you look so pretty!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome Tutorial Your Make~up Rocks!


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Jan 5, 2006)

That looks awesom, i will have to try it out sometime.  Don't know if it would look that good on me, lol.


----------



## sayna (Jan 18, 2006)

your eyes are amazing, so unique! and the look is great!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 18, 2006)

omg thats so crazy!! a friend of mine has the EXACT SAME EYES AS YOU!! her left one has a bit of brown in it! but theyre more green - insane!! awesome tutorial btw


----------



## cardiacx (Jan 18, 2006)

I love your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your tutorial !


----------



## SexyKitty (Jan 18, 2006)

you look awesome hun!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 10, 2006)

thanks. very helpful


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 17, 2006)

the blue is soooooo sharp 

very clean lines wow


----------



## Nuuniie (Feb 24, 2006)

wow...soooooooooooooo pretty


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 21, 2006)

That is awesome....I've gotta try it!!  Your eyes look amazing!!!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow this is soo awesome....Thanks forshowing how you tightline...I've been having trouble doing that so maybe I can get it now that I have all the right brushes....thanks again you look amazing with the black/blue contrast on the lower lashline girl.


----------



## janelle811 (May 18, 2006)

gosh that's amazing!  your tutorials are always perfect though


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

girl u make the "tight line" look so easy. so jealous,  all of ur looks are stunning


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 11, 2006)

Great, I must try to re-create


----------



## Rockette13 (Aug 17, 2006)

You definetely NEED to be a model. Your skin is so clear and your freckles are cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Plus you have pouty, full lips and very unique eyes. Gorgeous!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Aw cute!


----------

